

Ask HN: Best *BSD Laptops - garrettdreyfus

Recently I&#x27;ve been looking into BSD, and was wondering if HN had any good pics for a laptop to run *BSD. Doesn&#x27;t have to come preinstalled by the way.
======
a3n
[http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/laptop/article.html](http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/laptop/article.html)

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bsd+laptop](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bsd+laptop)

A number of reviews and bsd forum threads in the second link. I got the
impression skimming through that Intel is better supported than AMD on (some?)
BSDs, but that may be as of 2010-ish.

~~~
garrettdreyfus
after using duck duck go per your suggestion I found this link.
[http://www.pcbsd.org/store/?cat=16](http://www.pcbsd.org/store/?cat=16)

------
cylinder714
OpenBSD runs fine on my Lenovos, a T420 and an X220, both running Intel
graphics.

------
mailslot
OS X is BSD based. ;)

~~~
garrettdreyfus
Forgot to close that loophole! Dang

~~~
dkuntz2
Why? It and Solaris are the only even somewhat known OSs that are 100% POSIX
complaint...

All that aside, I understand completely not wanting a Mac. I don't know about
the BSDs, but Thinkpads are wonderful with Linux.

~~~
garrettdreyfus
Haha I actually own a mac and love it. However I have no experience with
freebsd or its kin (pc-bsd, and dragon fly bsd) and I'd like to get familiar
with its structure and its workings.

